# What to wear to this occasion?



## xsnowwhite (May 30, 2009)

Hellooo specktra goers.
It's been such a long time since I've posted, I was so swamped with finals, graduations, etc but I'm happy to be posting again. Anyways I have a little bit of a fashion predicament. I have an open house thing for my cosmetology school in august(yes, already stressing about my outfit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and nooo clue what to wear. Its late afternoon into evening so does that mean I should wear a dress? I don't know anyone else going so I have nobody to ask...I was thinking maybe jeans and a cute blouse/top but I don't know..I definitely need help!! From head to toe actually...Please help with recs for the outfit and shoes.
Thank you thank you!!


----------



## gildedangel (May 30, 2009)

A dress would be completely appropriate for the occasion. I would also consider a nice blouse and a skirt. I would try to look cute but still be pretty comfortable. Go with more sensible shoes like flats since you will be walking around. What do you own? What is your style?


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Honestly I don't own any dresses that are really up to the occasion. What sort would you suggest? I am willing to buy one for around 50 dollars even because mine are all super casual pool type dresses. Also my tops are all super casual too, I really dont dress up alot.My style is such a mix right now...somewhat of an anthropologie type of style mixed with some glam. I don't even know, I'm open to anything really.


----------



## gildedangel (May 30, 2009)

I am thinking that for a walkthrough of a cosmotology school you should go with something pretty trendy. It doesn't sound like a fancy affair so don't go too dressy, try something inbetween casual and dressed-up if that makes sense. Stand out but try not to be OTT. Bright colors would be a great idea! I wear dresses a lot, great places to get dresses if they are in your area are Maurice's and Forever 21. Maurice's will run you about $40 a dress and Forever 21 is about $20-$30. Even trying department stores would not be a bad idea, most places are having sales in these tough times and you can get great deals that are within your price range. If you go to the mall be sure to go with a friend, they can help you look for clothes and help you shape how you want to look for this occasion. 

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fna  me=dress%5Fdressy&product%5Fid=2061922977&Page=2

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...9345170&Page=3

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...9427988&Page=5

I like the second one the best, the third one might be a little dressy. Which one do you like the best? Are any of these things that you would wear?


----------



## Okami08 (May 30, 2009)

I think the second one is fab!  Paired with some nice jewelry and cute shoes, and utterly stunning makeup, I think it would be totally appropriate.  

Will you be doing makeup during the open house?  If yes, I wouldn't wear white - I would find a dress or skirt/top combo in vivid colors - black and jewel tone colors.


----------



## kittykit (May 30, 2009)

Those are beautiful! I hope we could get Forever 21 here...

I too like the second one


----------



## l1onqueen (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I am thinking that for a walkthrough of a cosmotology school you should go with something pretty trendy. It doesn't sound like a fancy affair so don't go too dressy, try something inbetween casual and dressed-up if that makes sense. Stand out but try not to be OTT. Bright colors would be a great idea! I wear dresses a lot, great places to get dresses if they are in your area are Maurice's and Forever 21. Maurice's will run you about $40 a dress and Forever 21 is about $20-$30. Even trying department stores would not be a bad idea, most places are having sales in these tough times and you can get great deals that are within your price range. If you go to the mall be sure to go with a friend, they can help you look for clothes and help you shape how you want to look for this occasion. 

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...1922977&Page=2

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...9345170&Page=3

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...9427988&Page=5

I like the second one the best, the third one might be a little dressy. Which one do you like the best? Are any of these things that you would wear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA! I'm always amazed at MUA's and stylists. They are always so cute and stylish looking.  I say go for something trendy!


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 30, 2009)

thank you so much! Those dresses are great! i really like the first two I will go to f21 soon and have a look at them. Thanks again !


----------

